# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Lucid Dreaming Gone Bad?

## Mrs_Mojorisin

I&#39;m posting a new topic, because I am new to this site, I&#39;ve been reading posts for over two hours now and I&#39;m not sure where to put this. If this belongs else where, some one please let me know for future reference&#33; Thanks&#33; And with out further ado......

Has anyone ever had a lucid dream go bad?  I will share my personal experience as an example.  I slipped into a lucid dream holding a cat.  I knew I was dreaming b/c I am allergic to cats and try to avoid contact with them at all costs.  So, I become aware of the fact that I am dreaming but choose not to exercise any control over the dream at this point.  The cat is a calico cat twisting in my arms, obviously wanting me to let it down. I set the cat down and it begins to walk away.  I&#39;m watching it walk away in curiosity when the cat stops and looks back at me questioning? Almost as if to say , "Are you coming?"  I don&#39;t particularly care to be having a dream about a cat in the first place, but while I&#39;m lucid I figure I might as well practice with it.  So I decide I want to change the color of the cat.  I picture the cat as an orange tabby cat.  Expecting to blink in my dream and see a tabby cat, I&#39;m shocked to open my dream eyes to a much larger black and white cat staring at me menacingly.  Then telepathically I hear the cat say, "Bitch, I&#39;m not an orange cat&#33;"  Frightened I wake up with the image of the black and white cat seared into my brain.  

Thoughts on what happened here?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

My thoughts on this is that since you didn&#39;t want to excercise control on your dream, when you attempted to change it&#39;s color, it back fired because of that, you know, not certain enough of your abilities or stuff like that so the dream put a quirk in your dream, specifically a short-tempered cat. 

It doesn&#39;t sound like too bad of a result, aside from probably scaring you a bit.

But personally, I&#39;ve had several lucids go bad, even killed once [bullet through the head, what a numbing experience], but you tend to accept it as a unique experience, something that, most of the time, would never happene in real life so it&#39;s rather fun or a learning experience of sorts. [Ew, I&#39;m starting to sound like some weird teacher I had once]

----------


## frekinrican5

well its all on what u think but i dont want to discourage u but heres my first lucid dream...... that went wrong dont get discoraged or anything:

k well i got lucid through FILD and everything was fine... so as i was getting upstairs idk if the thought had happen before i went to sleep or after, I thought  aboult what would happen if i see something weird like a killer murdering my family or if my mom killed my dad well....... thats what happen lol i got up thinking yes im gonna go outside and then I turned to my parents room and all I saw was my mom with a blade covered with blood and she came after me so insted of knowing i was lucid even though i wouldnt hurt her. I ran to my room and as I slammed my door I woke up freaked out couldnt go back to sleep it was 4:00 in the morning on a schoolday so i was pretty much screwed thinking i was gonna wake up in a false awakeing or w/e. But dont get discouraged by my post I should be freaked out but i got over it and gonna try today and for the rest of the week so keep faith alive  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Infraredkelp

You have to remember it&#39;s all in your head. You can control what the cat says and does. Hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## Oneiro

Lucid Dreaming often "goes bad", the more you do it.

----------


## Mrs_Mojorisin

Thank you all for you comments and insights.  I really appreciate them.  I have to say I&#39;m glad that my lucid dream gone bad was only an ill tempered cat, lol, and not a fullblown family murder.  I also am curious about the comment that talks about how the more I lucid dream the more they go wrong? Please explain Oneiro.

----------


## ExoByte

Yes Oneiro, please explain. As many of our more experienced LDers here don&#39;t seem to have LDs go bad often, and many have been at it for over 10 years, such as LucidDreamGod.

----------


## Mrs_Mojorisin

While we are on the topic of Lucid Dreaming gone bad.  I have been experiencing false awakenings more frequently than ever and they are not pleasant experiences. Actually these experiences are what led me to this website in the first place.  I was looking for answers or suggestions.  It takes everything out of me mentally and almost even physically to wake myself up from these false awakenings.  I have to fight mentally and physically to wake up and when I finally do I have to get up and out of bed or I will be sucked right back into it.  I&#39;m exhausted from these false awakenings. I don&#39;t undertand them, and I don&#39;t know what to do.  Is there anyone else who has experienced this and are there any suggestions as to why this continues to occur and how to gain control it?

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Yes Oneiro, please explain. As many of our more experienced LDers here don&#39;t seem to have LDs go bad often, and many have been at it for over 10 years, such as LucidDreamGod.
> [/b]



Thanks for the recognition, yeah I&#39;ve been through large amounts of Lucids and it has gone bad more times then I can count, although about 90% of my bad lucids were when I was a child, I once jumped into an open fernace to wake up because I was so scared, and saw a skeleton looking into my eyes, flames were everywhere, I&#39;ve had dreams of zombie&#39;s chewing on my flesh in SP, if I expected bad, I usualy would get something bad, heh just resently like 2 months or so ago I was very scared of SP for some reason before bed, and I had it twice that night, first I was almost blind and had a zombie chewing on my back well I despretly tried to ignore it, I remember saying to myself "I need to quit messing with lucid dreams" I had my next SP episode that made me relise that that was foolish of me to say something like that.

----------


## Oneiro

What I meant was that the incidence of lucid dreams going bad could be expressed as a percentage, which will differ from dreamer to dreamer.

Lets say in the first year of LD one LDer has 10 LDs, one or two of which go bad. This is a percentage of 10-20%. As ones LD career progresses, the number of LDs will increase, as will the number that go bad, although the percentage remains more-or-less the same. Thats what I meant. I hope that explains it.

LucidDreamGod- an interesting post and very honest of you to say so.

----------


## frekinrican5

so what that whats makes u stronger dude think aboult if it wasnt for the bad lucids how would we have the exp. to stop the bad ones. Like now that i had that lucid im more aware of what to do in that sort of situation as many other ldrs who been doing this for a number of years. Now dont get me wrong bad lucids arent good but its the exp. that helps u the next time a bad guy is chasing u or ur falling until u hit the ground and im sure some ppl here agree with me. Also just letting u know also that false awakenings all there are is dreams really some pple even here learned to induce lucid dreams from false awakenings and its was also describe as very vivid. Next time just tell yourself that this false awkening is a dream thats all and become lucid simple as that, as for dreamgod   ::bowdown::  nice bro u  had to have some wild lucids all those years.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, I&#39;ve been LDing for a while now, though not as long as others and my &#39;lucid dreams gone bad&#39; count has dropped a lot. When I was a kid, and had no control what so ever over LDs [I&#39;ve had LDs since I was a little kid but haven&#39;t tried to control till I was like 10] so usual those dreams went bad to the point of me attempting to become an insomniac. But, that was then, now, as a LDer with a fair bit of control, I rarely have bad dreams, LD or otherwise.

They really only do go bad if you think about it going bad, but it&#39;s kind of fun [once you get over the fear] because you put yourself in very weird situations and learn how to deal with them. I remember times in an LD where I doubted myself or expected something to go wrong and it did, but I still pushed forward through those bad things. Sure, they scared my half to death but it has helped me learn not to doubt myself in my sleep. Funnily enough, that courage I have in my sleep still hasn&#39;t transferred to courage IRL, I&#39;m still indecisive and sometimes extremely introversive...

----------


## frekinrican5

thank you Lucidbulbs    ::thanks::   , see my point is rigth there thats what im saying and also what Lucidbulbs said is true thast the only reason my first luicd went wrong was because i was expecting it and it happened  :sweat2:

----------


## Mrs_Mojorisin

I can see what you are saying about expecting something bad to happen and it does.  I wasn&#39;t expecting anything bad to happen in this case but I guess I may have some kind of supressed doubts about my lucid dreaming abilites that manifested themselves through the cat?

----------


## NightmareOnElmStreet

perhaps it was just you thinking "ah its not an orange cat" but instead feel the need to make it more...cruel as the cat would seem to say. nonetheless i busted up laughing when i heard that hahaha

you dont like cats and its obvious they dont like you  ::D:   haha j/k

----------

